# Oregano Oil in the Drinking Water?



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been doing some research about oregano oil and it's health benefits for people and am very impressed with this herb. It's wonderful for fighting virus's, bacterial infections, food poisoning and general digestive problems.

Now I'm wondering how healthy it might be for birds since I did run across some info about fatty liver disease and how oregano might help prevent it but now I can't find where I got the info. The only alarming thing I did read was that it might cause low iron levels in humans if taken for an extended period of time.

I did try giving them a tiny bit of the oil in their water for a few days, took a break then resumed it for a few more days and noticed that the birds seemed to like it and are acting very lively and healthy especially my budgies; but I hesitate to continue without further info.

Does anyone else put the oil in their birds water?

Thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never heard of oregano oil before so I did a little research. It hasn't been studied much - there's no scientific evidence that it's effective for humans and its safety is unknown. There is probably zero research on its effect on birds, and I wouldn't offer it myself. See http://sciencebasedpharmacy.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/oil-of-oregano/ for a science-based commentary.

There's a page at http://www.americansingercanary.com/oregano.htm that suggests using oregano leaf with birds instead of the oil. I don't plan to use any of it, but if I had to choose one I'd go with the leaf because it's a lot less concentrated than the oil. I'd also serve it in a way that let the bird choose how much it consumed. Oregano oil is used in aromatherapy among other things, and aromatic essential oils can be harmful to birds' respiratory systems.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me and for the links. Very good point about the aromatic essential oils, I didn't know that they used oregano for that as well, I've always considered it as just a cooking herb. I didn't put much in their water when I did add it, so I don't think the aroma would have been an issue, but I'll avoid it until there is more concrete scientific research in regards to birds anyway. I know that it works for humans because I've seen it in action with various people, but who knows what the long standing outcome might be.


----------

